# 12 wk old itching, vomiting



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, seems like I have a lot of questions about Jack lately! This puppy has been itching pretty much since we brought him home. He's been tested for mites and worms and has none. For the passed few days he has been vomiting a small amount, and he has loose stool every couple days. I know puppies itch because of dry skin and fur growing in, but his is bad enough where is will stop anything he's doing (eating and playing included) to itch for long periods, and I often see him straight up gnawing on his legs, paws, crouch, and the base of his tail. He does not itch his ears, but also itches his belly and around his collar. In addition, many areas like his front "armpits" are developing dry, red areas that feel bumpy and rough. This poor guy! I heard that dogs don't usually develop food or environment allergies until they are a little older, what could it be? I hate to over worry but it must be so uncomfortable for him.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

What are you feeding him? I don't think allergies is something that develops as the dog matures.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

The breeder had him on Eukanuba LBP so we kept with that


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

From their website: 
Chicken, *Corn Meal*, *Chicken By-Product* Meal (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), Ground Whole *Grain* Sorghum, Brewers *Rice*, Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Brewers Dried Yeast, Fish Meal, Potassium Chloride, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Fructooligosaccharides, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), DL-Methionine, Vitamins (Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Inositol, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Vitamin E Supplement, Marigold, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.

Not a good food. I would look for something with less grains, no corn meals/corn gluten, and no by-products. Try Natural Balance, Wellness, Taste of the Wild, Blue Buffalo (has grains which may be what your pup is allergic to), Solid Gold, Honest Kitchen, Orijen, and others of similar quality. 
The itchiness, vomiting, and occasional loose stools all say food intolerance to me. Especially if you've had him checked for other things already.


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

My dog with exactly threw that stage of itching like crazy and runny poops, i switched him to kirklands adult lamb and seems to being a tons better! it was the same name brand food he was on before(kirlands puppy chicken) so wasnt hard on his stomach he just literally changed from eating chicken to lamb.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I've been reading a lot of the other threads about what to feed puppies and knowing which ingredients to avoid is what works best for me... we fed my old GSD Nutro and he seemed to like it so I was thinking about switching Jack over. 
Aside from by-products, corn meal, and an excess of grains, what other ingredients should I be avoiding?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Eiros said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. I've been reading a lot of the other threads about what to feed puppies and knowing which ingredients to avoid is what works best for me... we fed my old GSD Nutro and he seemed to like it so I was thinking about switching Jack over.
> Aside from by-products, corn meal, and an excess of grains, what other ingredients should I be avoiding?


It really just depends on the dog. Some dogs can't handle grains, others can. Some can't handle chicken or beef and need something like duck or lamb. 
It's really just trial and error until you find something your pup does well on.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Actually, by-products from a quality source are fine IMO. Things like liver, hearts, brains, ect are -healthy-.

One thing I will say is to avoid Nutro. They're not a good food. I highly recommend Solid Gold though. :thumbup:

I'd also add fish oil and vitamin E to his diet. Give him 1000mg fish oil and 400IU vitamin E and see if that helps any.

Is he vomiting food or yellow bile? Are you giving him anything besides the kibble? Any treats or table scraps?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Actually, by-products from a quality source are fine IMO. Things like liver, hearts, brains, ect are -healthy-.
> 
> One thing I will say is to avoid Nutro. They're not a good food. I highly recommend Solid Gold though. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 
We give him treats as training rewards. He is just vomiting up water and kibble. What's wrong with Nutro?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Definately sounds allergy related. Could certainly be environmental also. Think about everything you have in your home. From air freshner, carpet cleaner, new carpeting, cigarette smoke, laundry soap, fabric softner, another pet, fresh flowers, wood stove, molds and mildew. Never heard of a dog with a latex allergy, but what about his toys? Maybe his bedding? What ingredients are in the treats? How was he tested for mites and worms? Not all tests are accurate. And not all mites or worms show up in tests.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

dawnandjr said:


> Definately sounds allergy related. Could certainly be environmental also. Think about everything you have in your home. From air freshner, carpet cleaner, new carpeting, cigarette smoke, laundry soap, fabric softner, another pet, fresh flowers, wood stove, molds and mildew. Never heard of a dog with a latex allergy, but what about his toys? Maybe his bedding? What ingredients are in the treats? How was he tested for mites and worms? Not all tests are accurate. And not all mites or worms show up in tests.


 
Hmm... we had a fecal done and ear mites test done. He is going back in a week for shots so I can ask again. The only other thing I can think of is the carpet cleaner (we used on spot-accidents) but we dont smoke, don't use air fresheners or fabric softener, no wood stove, no flowers, his bedding is a clean towel, toys are dye free chew ropes, rubber Kong, Nylabone. Just got him all natural fruit and veggie treats (unless he is allergic to flour? Anyone heard of that?) But really how are you supposed to eliminate all this stuff?? Ugh haha.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I think there is a difference between by-products and offal. Offal is fine, by-products are mystery meat. If you look in the dictionary it's the same, but still by-products are more beaks, feet, and who knows what else. I've never heard of any "high quality kibble" including by-products in their mix.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Is he throwing up or regurgitating? google the difference.


Is he gaining weight?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

kr16 said:


> Is he throwing up or regurgitating? google the difference.
> 
> 
> Is he gaining weight?


 
Haha okay, I know the difference. Wrong choice of words I guess, you're right. So far he is just regurgitating water and sometimes food pieces, usually in the morning after his meal. I wasn't really concerned about it because I figured he just ate or drank too fast but it's been happening pretty much every day now. The potty reward I gave him in the middle of the night and this morning came up with a bunch of water right after he drank. Yesterday food pieces came up; he had already eaten. Sometimes it's just water. 

Yes he is gaining weight. He's gangly looking and leggy as heck, but still gaining.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Eiros said:


> Haha okay, I know the difference. Wrong choice of words I guess, you're right. So far he is just regurgitating water and sometimes food pieces, usually in the morning after his meal. I wasn't really concerned about it because I figured he just ate or drank too fast but it's been happening pretty much every day now. The potty reward I gave him in the middle of the night and this morning came up with a bunch of water right after he drank. Yesterday food pieces came up; he had already eaten. Sometimes it's just water.
> 
> Yes he is gaining weight. He's gangly looking and leggy as heck, but still gaining.


Ugh, Keep an eye on that. Gaining weight is a good sign. 

Might be gastro and you may have to get a barium xray and blood tests. Slow his food down, hand feed him so he doesnt inhale the food. I feed my boy on a flat plate a handful at a time. Never feed late at night till you see whats up here. Cut the water down also. I give my pup 2 ounces at a time up to 36 ounces a day tops. He is a water hog.

Others here have great knowledge of this. Food or water may not be getting to his stomach.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

kr16 said:


> Ugh, Keep an eye on that. Gaining weight is a good sign.
> 
> Might be gastro and you may have to get a barium xray and blood tests. Slow his food down, hand feed him so he doesnt inhale the food. I feed my boy on a flat plate a handful at a time. Never feed late at night till you see whats up here. Cut the water down also. I give my pup 2 ounces at a time up to 36 ounces a day tops. He is a water hog.
> 
> Others here have great knowledge of this. Food or water may not be getting to his stomach.


 
OK I will definitely keep an eye on this. We just switched his food and he loves it so he really gobbles it down. I will try feeding him slower. So far he only regurgitates in the morning. He's usually really excited and drinks a ton of water, runs around a lot.... I will slow that down too.


----------

